

Mozilla initial proposal for Firefox Extended Support releases - mcpherrinm
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/Firefox/ExtendedSupport:Proposal

======
wmf
It would be interesting if they charged for these releases to expose the
entitlement of enterprise customers.

